# 2inch or 3 inch? can am or mechanical?



## mudhen (Feb 3, 2009)

ive heard the debate of what to use when taping angles or finishing angles 2inch or three inch? i use a two and then a three to me it only makes sense do you run a 12 inch box before you run a ten? no! but my main question is mechanical heads or can ams? can ams leave more mud but mechanical seem to square the tape off better is there a happy medium?


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Mechanicals are better, IMO.

I don't like using any smaller than 3". For now I use the same 3" to finish coat them as I do to flush the tapes.

Corner flushers like BTE, Beadex, or Can Am don't really set the tapes in hard, even with hitting the tapes with a roller. The tapes seem to float under the mud. When these pieces are new they have a decently sharp corner, but it can be uneven if you don't put even pressure on the angle from one end to the other. Angle heads also glide easier once you get used to them.You do get what you pay for. 

I could go on ranting on how I dislike using flushers for hours...hahaha.


----------

